# Smart Commercial Kitchen for delivery and Catering available for rent in Los Angeles



## lakitchenstudio (May 15, 2020)

Hi Food professionals, 
We are offering smart kitchens for rent specifically designed for delivery only restaurants. 
Our kitchens are built for success. Easy to operate with all the necessary amenities. 
Conveniently located near Downtown LA, each kitchens comes with 12 food hood, and private walk-ins. 
Loading dock, delivery window, Produce delivery, laundry, discounted packaging. 
Reach out for more details. 
www.lakitchenstudio.com
323 679 4973


----------

